# Garden bike sheds



## Holdsworth (7 Dec 2011)

There is not a lot of room in our garden shed, especially with my two bikes it it, so I was thinking that a separate bike shed would free up space for other things. I have found a section of our garden closer to the house (feels more secure) that could fit a 3x7' shed nicely.

I was thinking that something like the one in the link below would be suitable.

http://www.tigersheds.com/product_detail.asp?prod=27

Does anyone have any other recommendations for a good bike store, wood or plastic?


----------



## gaz (7 Dec 2011)

If using wood then you want to make sure that it is good quality and well put together. Thin wood which is badly put together will be easy to break into.


----------



## Alun (7 Dec 2011)

I think a wooden shed is going to be somewhere between poor and crap in the security stakes depending on it's quality, unless it's a log cabin type construction. You could look at bike specific storage like here http://www.asgardsss.co.uk/detail.php?pro_code=Add2 I don't know if they will offer any more security though. I would make a "ground anchor" by burying a big lump of concrete and attaching the bikes with a strong chain.


----------



## DCLane (7 Dec 2011)

Agree with metal storage. I've been looking at this one from Asgard: http://www.asgardsss.co.uk/detail.php?pro_code=Acc1

However, it appears the wee scrotes around me have got the message. They know the bikes are there but know what happened the last time they tried to steal one ... from my neighbour, not me, but they've lumped a giant homicidal maniac with me since we're neighbours.


----------



## Holdsworth (7 Dec 2011)

The one I linked has 12mm shiplap cladding, I'm not sure if that would be secure enough but it looks like a big improvement over the thin overlap shed that the bikes currently reside in. Of course I'd be looking to beef up the security, ground anchor if possible (but not sure of a suitable base to bolt to) and a better lock plus an alarm.

Plus those metal sheds that have been linked to are way above my budget, £200 is about the max for the foreseeable future.


----------



## gaz (8 Dec 2011)

Holdsworth said:


> The one I linked has 12mm shiplap cladding, I'm not sure if that would be secure enough but it looks like a big improvement over the thin overlap shed that the bikes currently reside in. Of course I'd be looking to beef up the security, ground anchor if possible (but not sure of a suitable base to bolt to) and a better lock plus an alarm.
> 
> Plus those metal sheds that have been linked to are way above my budget, £200 is about the max for the foreseeable future.


my bike shed is 5x thicker than that and I still worry about it.


----------



## Alun (8 Dec 2011)

Whatever storage you decide on, make sure your bike insurance is still valid when using it.


----------



## bicyclos (8 Dec 2011)

I built my own shed 10yrs ago when I lived in a back to back terrace with a small garden. Built it with re-claimed timber floorboards and 3"x2" frame. Had enough timber left to make shelves inside. It was rock solid and dry inside and was fun to build.


----------



## Holdsworth (8 Dec 2011)

Alun said:


> Whatever storage you decide on, make sure your bike insurance is still valid when using it.


 
The bike insurance is valid in whatever kind of shed it is stored in as long as there is a lock on the door. That was what I was told when adding the bikes on to the home insurance.

I seriously doubt that a metal shed of any kind would be affordable so a wood or plastic one will have to do.


----------



## Silver Fox (8 Dec 2011)

I thought my bikes were secure in my garage but I was wrong. From now on my new bikes will live in the house, bit of a faff but I'll make space. I wouldn't feel happy leaving them in my garage anymore, let alone a garden shed.


----------



## theloafer (8 Dec 2011)

all mine(5)+1 is g/friends) stay in the house.. sheds are for lawnmowers and digging tools..


----------



## Holdsworth (8 Dec 2011)

Absolutely no space in the house for either bike so in the garden they will have to stay stay. No garage for them to live in either so that is ruled out.


----------



## palinurus (8 Dec 2011)

I also have no space inside for anything bigger than a Brompton (not much room for one of those either!). I've gone for one of the Asgard metal lockers. If I was doing it on a lower budget I'd focus on building an excellent ground anchor, build the shed around it- the purpose of the shed being to keep the bikes out of sight and dry rather than security.


----------



## palinurus (8 Dec 2011)

Might consider a shed shackle also


----------



## 400bhp (8 Dec 2011)

Alun said:


> I think a wooden shed is going to be somewhere between poor and crap in the security stakes depending on it's quality, unless it's a log cabin type construction. You could look at bike specific storage like here http://www.asgardsss.co.uk/detail.php?pro_code=Add2 I don't know if they will offer any more security though. I would make a "ground anchor" by burying a big lump of concrete and attaching the bikes with a strong chain.


 
You're right, but what you could do is put a couple of metal u hooks on the attaching wall and cut through the reaf of the shed so that the hooks protrude on the inside of the shed.

That's what I would do.


----------



## Night Train (8 Dec 2011)

I am installing three of these in a neighbour's back garden as bike storage for his tenants.





http://www.mikoengineering.co.uk/cycle_products/cycle_lockers.html
They seem really solid, probably 100+kg in weight each. I got them free of charge as scrap removal, Four more went to St Nicholas Fields Charity where Arch works.
Their only real weakness is the flimsy padlock hasp on the door. I will be looking to up grade them for my neightbour.
They are to be installed on a bed of 600mm square paving slabs but I am also tempted to fit ground anchors into the ground or security bolted to the insde of the lockers.
The lockers will be bolted together and to the paving to reduce the risk of one being lifted up.

If I were to build a secure wooden shed, of conventional appearance, I would be looking at lining the inside with 18mm plywood, steel security hinge bolts, double mortice locks and anti jimmy frame edges. I would still have a large ground anchor inside between the bikes and the back wall of the shed to make it harder to get at.


----------



## cyberknight (8 Dec 2011)

All the thief needs is a screwdriver to take the hinges/locks off a wooden shed, if i had a nice bike i would look at something more secure.


----------



## Holdsworth (8 Dec 2011)

I think that a wooden shed will have to do, with the required security upgrades in time, anything is more secure than the shed in which the bikes are currently stored. What sort of base would be suitable for a shed to rest on? I was considering simple concrete paving slabs on a bed of sand, there are many in one corner not being used for anything that would be more than enough to cover the footprint of a 3'x7' shed. If they are inadequate I would consider laying a bed of concrete although that may bump the cost up a bit but may enhance security. I suppose it comes down to what would be a suitable surface for a ground anchor and one to attach the shed's base to if needed


----------



## HovR (8 Dec 2011)

Well, concrete would seem to be a better surface for a ground anchor, as you can bury the anchor, and then lay the concrete over it for extra security.


----------



## Mike! (9 Dec 2011)

I'll be building a low shed under the window of our back extension in the new year, I have a ground anchor that I will install into the house brickwork so it will be in the back of the shed and then chain my two bikes up to that. They both currently live indoors but we need the space back so will try to build something solid and weatherproof. Looking forward to doing it


----------



## Holdsworth (10 Dec 2011)

Unfortunately there is no space close to the house for a shed, the rear wall has a narrow path with the knee-high retaining wall for the garden about 2 feet away, plus there is not enough separation between the windows for a 7' shed to slot in. There is not enough space down either side of the house either, I would never be able to open the shed doors. The area I have decided upon is adjacent to the rear of the house along one of our fences, overlap panels with a concrete baseboard.

The area is currently occupied with a small raised flower bed but it will be no trouble removing it and laying the base for the shed. My plan for the base is for mostly paving blocks but have a substantial block of concrete poured in the centre for attaching a ground anchor. It will accessible through a hole cut out in the base of the shed.


----------

